# Balaclavas?



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a Balaclava that they really love?

I'm using the Seirus Combo Clava.  It's just ok.  It does keep my face warm, but retains a lot of breath moisture.  It also stinks in there.

I got to thinking that Seirus has basically been using the same design/fabrics since the late 80's.  I was thinking about getting the Terramar Thermolator neck warmer but figured I'd check with AZ first.

So what does everyone use?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2011)

I just ordered a Smartwool neck warmer yesterday since I have the same problems as you with my Turtlefur fleece.


----------



## Edd (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the same one you do Root.  It needs to be below 0 with wind to make me put the mask up.  As far as keeping my head/neck warm it's an essential piece of gear with temps below 20.

It's gross to have that mask up with the breath issue.  I used several pairs of goggles with it and it's always a bit of work to make sure I don't have any exposed skin around the eyes as it's not a perfect fit.

It blows my mind when I see folks with the mask up and the temps are in the 20s or 30s.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 3, 2011)

My wife and I use the TurtleClava by TurtleFur. It's basically one of their neck gators, with a top on it. The top is thin; must be for going under a helmet. We just put our hats on top of it. I find that it's easier to operate than a Serious "Masque"...and less stinky.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2011)

OK  I 've had em ALL -- The absolute BEST i have and one that easily got me thru  75 below zero windchill at Tremblant a couple seasons ago is The POLARWRAP HEAT EXCHANGER   -- i have the Mask it has a copper heat exchanger DOES NOT HOLD IN moisture , converts outside air to warmer air for your lungs to breathe . 

IT AIN"T Cheap   $59 BUT i go NO WHERE without it -- the sucker is bullet - proof


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 3, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Does anyone have a Balaclava that they really love?
> 
> I'm using the Seirus Combo Clava.  It's just ok.  It does keep my face warm, but retains a lot of breath moisture.  It also stinks in there.
> 
> ...



I have an R1 balaclava from Patagonia. I only use it when it is below 10* otherwise I am just too warm.

Do you wash whatever it is you are using after every use?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 3, 2011)

Root: Just a thought if u want to see a pic of mine its on my  recent RED groupTR from Tremblant.

  In the photo i have IT pulled down around my neck ( when not in use) its also a great neck gaiter for that purpose but the imp part is you can see the heat exchanger in it . I'm the guy in the red jacket , blue helmet with the close up shot and of course with a goofy- assed grin 

When in use it wraps around the helmet and fits in the goggle strap hook opn the back of the helmet


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 3, 2011)

Root I have the one you have and it works well albeit a little stinky. I wash it every week to minimize it. Also I don't keep mine up all that often unless its really cold and even then I wear it up on the chair and pull it down for the ride down the hill.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 3, 2011)

I decided to spring for this one.  http://beta.sierratradingpost.com/mountain-hardwear-flex-balaclava-windstopper-fleece-for-men~p~3366n/?filterString=mat
 
I have a MH Windstopper fleece that I love, so I'll give this a try.


----------



## adamh (Feb 4, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> OK  I 've had em ALL -- The absolute BEST i have and one that easily got me thru  75 below zero windchill at Tremblant a couple seasons ago is The POLARWRAP HEAT EXCHANGER   -- i have the Mask it has a copper heat exchanger DOES NOT HOLD IN moisture , converts outside air to warmer air for your lungs to breathe .
> 
> IT AIN"T Cheap   $59 BUT i go NO WHERE without it -- the sucker is bullet - proof



Its on sale

http://www.allenslaw.com/polarwrap.html


----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2011)

I prefer mine with honey and walnuts.


----------



## ClownSki (Feb 4, 2011)

Edd said:


> I have the same one you do Root.  It needs to be below 0 with wind to make me put the mask up.  As far as keeping my head/neck warm it's an essential piece of gear with temps below 20.
> 
> It's gross to have that mask up with the breath issue.  I used several pairs of goggles with it and it's always a bit of work to make sure I don't have any exposed skin around the eyes as it's not a perfect fit.
> 
> It blows my mind when I see folks with the mask up and the temps are in the 20s or 30s.



maybe they had super bad frost bite on their nose earlier in the season and need to keep it covered?

i have it also but sometimes i have problems when i breathe heavy with it fogging up my goggles.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 4, 2011)

ClownSki said:


> maybe they had super bad frost bite on their nose earlier in the season and need to keep it covered?
> 
> i have it also but sometimes i have problems when i breathe heavy with it fogging up my goggles.



I have found that if I keep the top edge of the neoprene inside the lower rim of the goggles with a tight fit that they don't fog no matter how hard I breathe.


----------



## Skimaine (Feb 4, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> OK  I 've had em ALL -- The absolute BEST i have and one that easily got me thru  75 below zero windchill at Tremblant a couple seasons ago is The POLARWRAP HEAT EXCHANGER   -- i have the Mask it has a copper heat exchanger DOES NOT HOLD IN moisture , converts outside air to warmer air for your lungs to breathe .
> 
> IT AIN"T Cheap   $59 BUT i go NO WHERE without it -- the sucker is bullet - proof



Just placed my order.  I am hopeful that this works.  The good news is that now that I have placed the order, we will not likely see any sub-zero days this year.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 4, 2011)

Skimaine said:


> Just placed my order.  I am hopeful that this works.  The good news is that now that I have placed the order, we will not likely see any sub-zero days this year.



you will do very well with it ! Enjoy and be warm


----------



## bigbog (Feb 5, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> .......I'm using the Seirus Combo Clava.  It's just ok.  It does keep my face warm, but retains a lot of breath moisture.  It also stinks in there.



...Most things made of neoprene contain less fleece, underneath, than I like...doesn't breathe well(enough for me);-)

I got to thinking that Seirus has basically been using the same design/fabrics since the late 80's.  I was thinking about getting the Terramar Thermolator neck warmer but figured I'd check with AZ first.
So what does everyone use?[/QUOTE]

That Terramar warmer looks good...fwiw


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2011)

bigbog said:


> ...Most things made of neoprene contain less fleece, underneath, than I like...doesn't breathe well(enough for me);-)
> 
> I got to thinking that Seirus has basically been using the same design/fabrics since the late 80's.  I was thinking about getting the Terramar Thermolator neck warmer but figured I'd check with AZ first.
> So what does everyone use?



That Terramar warmer looks good...fwiw[/QUOTE]

So I get out to Blue this morning, and it's freezing rain.  I get the damn neoprene thing out and it's instant misery.

Stopped at Nestor's on the way home and picked up the Terramar.


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I prefer mine with honey and walnuts.


Love it. I cannot hear that word or see one without thinking of baklava and my wife is sick of hearing me tell her I packed her baklava. The last time I actually ate Baklava was about 20 yrs ago in Istanbul...somebody slipped a mickey in mine, robbed me and kicked the ever living crap out of me. Now I only wear baklava when in the States and never while alone.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't say I love it -- but its the best one I've had ever..

Minus33 merino wool one --

http://www.amazon.com/Minus33-Merino-Wool-Layer-Balaclava/dp/B000R7F3MQ

It still gets wet and freezes up, worst time of the day to put it on is after lunch once its wet-


----------

